# I'm loving these candy colored bags by Furla



## Geek2 (Mar 7, 2011)

All the bright colors are in now and are seeing on the runway by many designers. I ran across these Furla bags and love them! I wish I could get one. I would get the bright pink one if I could.


----------



## internetchick (Mar 7, 2011)

$195 for a PVC bag?!?! Hells no lol!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow I didn't see it was made out of PVC. In that case I wouldn't buy it even if I had the money. I do like the bright colors though.


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 8, 2011)

I ran across these at my local Macy's. To say they caught my eye is an understatement. Naturally, I had to pick up the pink one and giggle it around 




  Let me tell you, it's a real sturdy bag!!!! I was impressed till I saw the price tag.........YIKES


----------



## LivingTheDream (Mar 15, 2011)

I LOVE this bag, 195.00 is cheap in fact thats a great price to me, I MUST have that bag, off to google it!


----------



## moriesnailart (Mar 16, 2011)

It's a little too much money for that type of bag, it's a no no for me.


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 16, 2011)

I bought a really cute bag from Payless Shoes in that shade of pink and I love it.  I watch to see what the trends are and then shop for that "designer look".  Places I've been successful are Payless, Target and Forever 21.


----------



## katana (Mar 16, 2011)

I saw the cutesy bag recently but I turned it away only because it was PVC lined. I always have it tear and get wrecked. The colour is bright and summery.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 17, 2011)

$200 for a pvc bag?

I did the wrong type of design in college... I shoulda done fashion


----------



## Sylean (Mar 27, 2011)

Very cute!


----------

